# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Trải nghiệm game moba với card đồ họa nvidia geforce gtx 950

## nguyen_chien

Game MOBA, một thể loại đã và đang vươn lên thống trị toàn thị trường game online toàn cầu trong những năm gần đây. Nắm bắt được xu thế đó rất nhiều nhà sản xuất đã và đang đầu tư rất nhiều vào thể loại game này. Và mới đây nhất trong khoảng thời gian đầu tháng 6 vừa qua, Blizzard đã chính thức ra mắt tới công chúng game Heroes of the Storm phiên bản Open Beta. Tuy cũng được xây dựng dựa trên thể loại MOBA truyền thống giống với DOTA 2 và Liên Minh Huyền Thoại, nhưng Heroes of the Storm lại đang được mọi người kỳ vọng sẽ mang lại làn gió mới với rất nhiều tính năng vô cùng đặc biệt và thú vị.

​Heroes of the Storm không chỉ là một game MOBA đơn thuần. Đó là nhận xét bởi các công ty sản xuất game lấy cảm hứng từ thể loại này. Với Heroes of the Storm, Blizzard như bước vào một miền đất mới, nơi mà vừa quen thuộc nhưng cũng vừa xa lạ đối với họ.

Bối cảnh của Heroes of the Storm chủ yếu xoay quanh những trận chiến 5 vs 5 giữa các vị tướng trong thế giới Nexus, không khác gì so với Liên Minh Huyền Thoại và DOTA 2. Tuy nhiên, hệ thống bản đồ cũng như cách chơi của tựa game này lại hoàn toàn riêng biệt. Heroes of the Storm có hệ thống bản đồ khá đa dạng và đặc sắc, điều này cũng giúp người chơi có thêm nhiều trải nghiệm mới thú vị, không gây nhàm chán như DOTA 2 khi chỉ có duy nhất 1 bản đồ cho mọi trận đấu.


​Mỗi bản đồ trong Heroes of the Storm đều tồn tại những nhiệm vụ cũng như phong cách hoàn toàn khác biệt. Sự độc đáo này khiến cuộc chiến không đơn thuần là màn so kè kỹ năng cá nhân giữa các người chơi. Chính tinh thần đồng đội, cũng như sự hiểu ý hay phân công nhiệm vụ hợp lý mới là chìa khóa dẫn đến chiến thắng, khi mà mỗi bản đồ đều có những mục tiêu, nhiệm vụ riêng cần sự phối hợp của cả đội.


​Nếu trong bản đồ Sky Temple, với nhiệm vụ là phải tấn công đền thờ và đánh bại những kẻ bảo vệ. Thì trong bản đồ Blackheart's Bay, nhiệm vụ sẽ là thu thập tiền xu cho một tên cướp biển ma quái để đổi lấy khẩu pháo và hướng vào kẻ thù của bạn. Trong bản đồ Haunted Mines, nằm sâu dưới lòng đất, trong các hang động và hầm mỏ sẽ là nơi bạn thu thập đầu lâu Undead để tăng sức mạnh của bạn…

Tính đến thời điểm này, Heroes of the Storm có tới 7 bản đồ khác nhau cho người chơi lựa chọn, và số lượng dự kiến sẽ còn được Blizzard tăng lên trong tương lai.


​Heroes of the Storm không có hệ thống cửa hàng, cũng như hệ thống vàng (Gold) trong trận đấu. Điều đó đồng nghĩa với việc bạn sẽ không cần tốn quá nhiều thời gian chăm chú chỉ để last hit hay deny từng con lính như trong Liên Minh Huyền Thoại hay DOTA 2. Thay vào đó, người chơi Heroes of the Storm thường cố gắng tiêu diệt quái vật nhanh nhất có thể để đẩy trụ, cũng như để có được lượng kinh nghiệm cần thiết. Điều đó đồng nghĩa với việc bạn sẽ không cần tốn quá nhiều thời gian chăm chú để suy nghĩ về việc sẽ lên Item như thế nào để phù hợp với từng hoàn cảnh.


​Dù Heroes of the Storm hoàn toàn không có hệ thống cửa hàng, hay bất kỳ nơi nào trang bị vật phẩm cho các vị tướng của bạn. Tuy nhiên, điều này không hề làm game thủ có cảm giác nhàm chán khi Blizzard đã rất khôn khéo khi tạo ra hệ thống cây kỹ năng (Talent Trees) để kích thích sự sáng tạo cho các game thủ. Tương tự với việc lên đồ trong DOTA 2 hay Liên Minh Huyền Thoại, tuy nhiên Talent Trees sẽ không mang lại chỉ số cho các vị tướng, mà đơn giản chỉ giúp chúng thay đổi kỹ năng hiện có hoặc sở hữu thêm các kỹ năng mới tại các cấp độ 1, 4, 7, 10, 13, 16 và 20.


​Thông thường, người chơi Heroes of the Storm sẽ khởi đầu từ level 1 với 3 hoặc nhiều hơn những kỹ năng thông thường. Theo thời gian, bạn có thể chọn những Talent nhất định tại những cấp độ tương ứng. Đặc biệt, tại level 10, bạn có quyền chọn cho mình một trong 2 kỹ năng Heroic cực kỳ đặc biệt và hữu dụng. Talent Trees cũng chính là ý đồ của Blizzard với Heroes of the Storm khi tuyên bố tựa game này sẽ mở đầu cho một trào lưu game MOBA hoàn toàn mới lạ được biết đến với tên gọi Hero Brawler.

Tương tự như các game MOBA như Liên Minh Huyền Thoại và DOTA 2, Heroes of the Storm cũng yêu cầu khá cao về tính gắn kết, tinh thần đồng đội trong team. Lượng kinh nghiệm được chia đều, cũng như không có hệ thống vật dụng nên những vị tướng dù đảm nhiệm vai trò hỗ trợ cũng có sức mạnh khá nguy hiểm, và họ không phải hy sinh quá nhiều.


​Sự phối hợp ăn ý cùng đồng đội trong các cuộc giao tranh, cũng như khi thực hiện những nhiệm vụ trong mỗi bản đồ là hết sức quan trọng. Đó cũng là yếu tố chính quyết định thành bại của mỗi đội trong trận đấu. Heroes of the Storm rất khác với DOTA 2 hay Liên Minh Huyền Thoại, sẽ không có cảnh một vị tướng cực khỏe, với lượng kỹ năng hay kinh nghiệm vượt trội có thể gánh cả đội. Kỹ năng cá nhân cũng quan trọng, nhưng sự phối hợp đồng đội mới là thứ cần thiết và được yêu cầu cao nhất trong một trận đấu Heroes of the Storm.

Không giống như DOTA 2 hay Liên Minh Huyền Thoại, trong Heroes of the Storm, các tướng được chia ra làm 4 vai trò chính: Assassin (Sát thủ), Warrior (Chiến binh), Support (Hỗ trợ) và Specialist (Chuyên gia). Mỗi vai trò đều có một vị trí rất quan trọng trong game. Và tùy vào khả năng và sở thích của mình bạn có thể chọn một trong số những nhân vật này để chiến đấu với những kĩ năng tốt nhất.

*Với Assassin (Sát thủ):*
Bằng khả năng gây sát thương cực lớn cho đối thủ cũng như sự nhanh nhẹn, khéo léo của người chơi, các Sát thủ có thể nhanh chóng kết thúc nhanh gọn một tướng địch, gây bất ngờ và đẩy kẻ địch tới bờ vực của cái chết. Tuy nhiên, sinh lực thấp chính là điểm yếu của các Assassin. Họ luôn là mục tiêu đầu tiên bị quân địch tập trung tiêu diệt.


​Vì thế, chọn vị trí thuận lợi cực kỳ quan trọng và luôn là ưu tiên hàng đầu, đó sẽ là ưu thế cực lớn giúp các Assassin có thể thoải mái sử dụng skill để tiêu diệt đối phương mà vẫn đảm bảo được phạm vi an toàn của mình, không bị ảnh hưởng hay nhận sát thương từ trận chiến.

*Với Warrior (Chiến binh) :*
Các Warrior trong Heroes of the Storm hay còn được gọi bằng một cái tên quen thuộc khác là Tanker, đều có bộ kĩ năng riêng biệt khác nhau nhưng tất cà đều có một điểm chung là khả năng chịu sát thương tốt, cũng như lượng máu rất cao.


​Các Chiến binh trong Heroes of the Storm đều là những Hero cận chiến và sở hữu ít nhất từ một tới 2 kĩ năng khống chế. Với việc sở hữu bộ kỹ năng tối ưu cho việc chịu đòn cũng như nguồn sinh lực dồi dào, các Chiến binh luôn là người đi đầu trong các cuộc giao tranh. Nhiệm vụ của họ là cố gắng gây ra rối loạn, phá nát đội hình địch và nhận càng nhiều sát thương càng tốt để các Sát thủ bên mình có được thuận lợi hơn trong việc tiêu diệt kẻ thù.

Có thể so sánh vai trò của Warrior trong Heroes of the Storm giống như sự kết hợp của vài trò đi rừng trong Liên Minh Huyền Thoại và Tanker trong DOTA 2 vậy.

*Với Support (Hỗ trợ) :*
Đối với một Support, vai trò của họ trong trận đấu là bảo vệ đồng đội bằng cách hồi máu, tăng giáp và quấy rối đối phương bằng các kỹ năng Crow Control. Nếu các bạn chưa biết thì Crow Control (CC) là các kỹ năng áp chế, kiểm soát, gây hiệu ứng làm chậm cũng như làm choáng lên đối phương. Với các kỹ năng như vậy, các Support hoàn toàn có thể giúp cả đội thay đổi cục diện của cả một trận đấu nếu biết cách sử dụng kỹ năng hợp lý.


​Không giống với những Support trong DOTA 2 hay Liên Minh Huyền Thoại, Hỗ Trợ trong Heroes of the Storm không chỉ có khả năng hỗ trợ cho đồng đội, mà nếu như bạn lựa chọn những talent hỗ trợ cho khả năng tấn công thì những Support này cũng có thể gây ra một lượng sát thương không hề nhỏ. Tyrande hay Tassadar là những cái tên điển hình cho mẫu Support tấn công này.

*Với Specialist (Chuyên gia) :*
Nhiệm vụ chính của Chuyên Gia chính là giữ và đẩy đường, phá hủy các công trình. Bạn sẽ dễ thấy đặc điểm này ở các hero trong nhóm.


​Hầu hết các Chuyên Gia đều có khả năng tự lực cánh sinh rất cao. Ngoài việc mang những kỹ năng hay điểm talent có thể hồi phục máu và năng lượng tốt, các Chuyên Gia còn có nhiều khả năng đặc biệt để gây tác hại lớn lên công trình của đối phương. Bên cạnh đó, một vài Chuyên Gia còn có khả năng một mình tiêu diệt những bãi quái từ rất sớm.

Việc sở hữu một Chuyên Gia sẽ mang lại một lợi thế lớn về mặt kinh nghiệm (XP) nếu như họ hoàn thành tốt vai trò của mình. Do có khả năng giữ và đẩy đường hoàn hảo, các Chuyên Gia này sẽ mang lại một lượng lớn XP cho đội của mình, bù vào sự thiếu hụt hoặc gia tăng lợi thế cần thiết. Nhiều hero thậm chí còn không trực tiếp xuất hiện trong bất kì combat nào cả trận đấu, nhưng lợi thế chúng mang lại vẫn rất lớn trên cục diện chiến trường.

Khi bạn đạt được level nhất định với một nhân vật trong game, bạn có thể mua được trang phục với tên gọi “Master Skin” bằng vàng trong game, điều này cho phép bạn thể hiện kinh nghiệm dày dặn với vị tướng đó hoặc chỉ đơn giản là giúp vị tướng của bạn trông “ngầu” hơn khi chiến đấu.Hơn nữa, những bộ trang phục không chỉ thay đổi màu sắc, mà còn tạo cho nhân vật nhiều thiết kế mới lạ cùng kiểu dáng sành điệu hơn. Tuy nhiên, không phải bộ trang phục nào cũng đem lại sự khác biệt và sau đây sẽ là những bộ trang phục được đánh giá là đẹp nhất và xứng đáng với số tiền bạn bỏ ra để sở hữu nó.


​Skin của 1 số nhân vật trong game không chỉ đơn thuần là thay đổi màu sắc mà còn là sự thay đổi cả về hình dạng của skin và qua những skin đó có thể biết được "lịch sử" của nhân vật đó.


​Là một game MOBA mới được ra mắt trong thời gian gần đây, với giao diện đồ họa đẹp mắt. Vì thế để có thể trải nghiệm Heroes of the Storm một cách tuyệt vời nhất thì bạn cũng phải trang bị cho mình cấu hình máy với card đồ họa tương xứng. Và trong thời điểm hiện nay thì NVIDIA Geforce GTX 950 hay GTX 960 là một sự lựa chọn không tồi, thậm chí có thể nói là hợp lí nhất trong tầm giá. Cùng với đó vào thời điểm hiện tại khi mua một card đồ họa GTX 950 hoặc GTX 960 thì bạn sẽ được tặng nhân vật Diablo kèm theo đó là skin Kaijo và 7 ngày kinh nghiệm tăng cường Stim Pack.

Tham khảo thêm về nhân vật Diablo : http://www.heroesfire.com/hots/wiki/heroes/diablo/stats

Skin Kaijo : http://www.heroesfire.com/hots/wiki/skins/diablo-kaijo

Stim Park : http://heroesofthestorm.wikia.com/wiki/Stimpack

Không giống như những trò chơi offline khác chỉ cần khung hình cao, các trò chơi MOBA như Heroes of the Storm cũng cần tốc độ hồi đáp nhanh (High Responsiveness). Nó cũng giống như trường hợp bị trễ do mạng vậy, bạn nhấp chuột ra lệnh cho nhân vật của mình đi đến điểm kia nhưng có vẻ một thời gian sau thì lệnh đó mới tới nhân vật.

Tuy nhiên với những công nghệ mới có trong NVIDIA Geforce GTX 950 được phát triển ưu tiên cho các game MOBA sẽ giải quyết những vấn đề trên, đó là khả năng tối ưu hóa độ trễ (Latency Optimization).

Đối với các card đồ họa cũ có độ trễ cao thì những gì bạn thấy thực ra đã xảy ra từ trước, vì vậy những quyết định của bạn đưa ra lúc ấy đã “lỗi thời”, tuy sự khác biệt này không nhiều nhưng đối với những game thủ đã chơi quen với một tốc độ hồi đáp này, khi gặp một tốc độ khác vẫn có khả năng nhận thức được.

Tham khảo thêm một số công nghệ của NVIDIA GTX 950

Link : http://forum.gamevn.com/threads/con...orce-experience-chi-voi-1-nhap-chuot.1213550/

Ngoài thời gian đáp ứng nhanh thì Geforce GTX 950 còn cung cấp cho người dùng hàng loạt lợi thế đi kèm đầy cạnh tranh trong game MOBA như việc hỗ trợ các hiệu ứng hình ảnh mới nhất bằng DirectX 12, NVIDIA GameWorks phiên bản mới với hàng loạt cải tiến, GeForce Experience Beta với các tính năng mới như ghi âm và Stream trực tuyến, một cú nhấp chuột giúp tối ưu hóa game một cách tốt nhất, và đổi mới như GameStream Co-Op và G-SYNC. Cùng với đó là hiệu năng mạnh mẽ nhưng vẫn tiết kiệm điện năng, hệ thống tản nhiệt mới giúp tối ưu hóa giảm nhiệt độ cũng như tiếng ồn.

Nếu là một game thủ MOBA nhưng đã chán Liên minh huyền thoại hay DOTA 2, hãy tìm đến và thử trải nghiệm một lần với Heroes of the Storm - một game MOBA vừa mới được ra mắt nhưng được đánh giá rất cao. Và nếu đang phân vân lựa chọn một card đồ họa mới để chiến game MOBA Heroes of the Storm thì GTX 950 là một chọn hoàn hảo cho bạn. Khi đó ngoài việc sở hữu một card đồ họa đầy mạnh mẽ thì bạn sẽ còn nhận được thêm quà tặng là nhân vật Diablo với Skin Kaijo và 7 ngày kinh nghiệm tăng cường Stim Pack.

----------


## thewitcher13

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm game moba với card đồ họa nvidia geforce gtx 950*

GTX 950 có max setting được game này ko thớt?

----------


## saolaikhong

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm game moba với card đồ họa nvidia geforce gtx 950*




> GTX 950 có max setting được game này ko thớt?


Max setting chạy ngon luôn nha bác, GTX 950 tuy nằm ở phân khúc tầm trung nhưng cũng khá mạnh, chưa kể dòng này đc nVidia buff nhiều cho game MOBA

----------


## huong121

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm game moba với card đồ họa nvidia geforce gtx 950*

Game này được biết là cấu hình rất cao trong các tự game MOBA tại VN, các game như LMHT, Dota 2 cũng không đòi hỏi cấu hình cao như game này, nhưng gtx950 vẫn đáp ứng được các chi tiết đồ họa thì cũng đáng để quan tâm

----------


## blackcatcn

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm game moba với card đồ họa nvidia geforce gtx 950*

Giữ 950 và 960 - Giá 950 rẽ hơn hiệu năng thì sem sem như nhau. Nhưng 950 lại không 3 way sli được. Khó lựa chọn thật. Không biết bao giờ NVIDIA mới hỗ trợ Game Stream co-op cho card tầm cao hơn. hic

----------


## doanhson91

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm game moba với card đồ họa nvidia geforce gtx 950*

Game Heroes of the Storm giống như world warcraft nhể ? Tướng được trang bị cơ bắp như những vị tướng Viking của Warcaft, cũng có những cảnh đi với những map như X-Hero. Lượn lờ với warcraft thì cũng nhẹ do được giới thiệu cũng khá lâu, còn chơi game Heroes of the Storm thì chắc phải cần up card lên GTX 950 thì đồ họa có lẽ đẹp và không tearing

----------

